# Faux Vines- make your own idea



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

I came across this idea after almost buying vines at $7.50 to $12.00 per foot (http://www.amazuluinc.com/faux-vines-de ... -vines.htm). This method costs a fraction of that and looks *amazingly *real. Just use fairly thick Polyester Rope (old rope works even better). Cut it to whatever length you want your vine. Get some "naturally" wired flower wire (found any most craft stores, you can also use fabric coated wire but continuous rolls are best); this wire cost about $3.50 for 50 feet. Wrap the wire in meandering random circles around the rope extending down the length of the rope (a five foot rope would use about 6 feet or fabric wire). Smear bronze or brown sealant calk all over it and then press peat moss or sphagnum peat moss (or even coco fiber would probably work). The wire actually adds another dimension that if often seen in the wild when vines grow. You'll want to use disposable rubber gloves.

When it's dry you can bend it randomly to look like a real jungle vine. You can leave a couple inches of the fabric wire on each end to help attach it to whatever you need to. I would post my pic but I'm fairly new to the boards and haven't figured the picture thing out yet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, but it sounds like too much work i rather just buy and place in the vivarium.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

lol nice comment above.... :roll: 

Pictures would be awesome. This would be cool for custom lengths, thicknesses, etc.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea to me. I know some people also use small pvc tubing as well, just rough it up with sand paper to get the silicone to stick. I am have to steal that idea


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Pics would do this topic wonders ?


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Fake Vines*

Natural ropes and silicone/concrete adhesive...thats what I did here







and here...







...they grow moss well if you use some peat and or potting soil....hope that helps..Chad


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow both those look really good, but the backround in that first setup is amazeing, good info.


----------



## wbeavers (Jun 7, 2007)

Julio said:


> yeah, but it sounds like too much work i rather just buy and place in the vivarium.


Some of us like to tinker and create; others are of the get it now(aka fast food) school. I think they are cool!


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fake Vines*



CTM75 said:


> Natural ropes and silicone/concrete adhesive...thats what I did here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing looking!


----------

